# Electrical interferance



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I am having trouble with some electrical interference on my Subwoofer. I wired my electronic closet on a separate circuit, but my sub is plugged in to a different circuit. I am running it through a Panamax 5000 along with my TV. There is a noticeable noise coming through the sub and when I turn on a fluorescent light in a closet the sub thumps. I connected the sub to my receiver via CAT5 through the wall. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to easily rectify this issue?


----------



## dtsmucker (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi there.
It sounds like that old ground loop interference. You might find fitting some ferrite rings to the power cord end of the Sub and/or the lamp.

Would be easier to move the lamp away from the sub. Or choose a different kind of lighting other than flourecent.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

The Light is a kids play closet and not a lamp. It is not moveable. I will look for some ferrite rings. Thanks


----------



## dtsmucker (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah OK, The rings shouldn't cost more than a few bucks.

I've, only this week, bought a pack of 4 from CPC, they only cost me £5.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The rings are unlikely to solve your issue. Your best off moving the power for the sub to a different location preferably the same outlet that your receiver is plugged into.


----------

